# Evinrude Etec oder Suzuki



## pat700toc (14. März 2016)

Hallo zusammen,

ich habe mir gerade einen Traum erfüllt und habe ein Alumacraft Escape 145 mit Pinnensteuerung gekauft.

Jetzt kommt die große Frage: Welchen Motor soll ich dazu kaufen? Es kommen nur 2 in Frage.
Evinrude E Tec 40 PS
Suzuki 40 PS 

Beide haben Powertrimm.

Zum Gebrauch:
Das Boot steht auf einem Trailer und ich fische eigentlich immer wo anders, heißt mal auf einem Gewässer wo eine Geschwindigkeitsbegrenzung von 15km/h gilt oder mal in Holland wo man den Hanh mal aufdrehen kann. Schleppen tue ich eigentlich kaum daher ist eine Trollfunktion nicht wichtig.

Jetzt seid ihr dran 
Viele Grüße
Patrick#h


----------



## Stoney0066 (14. März 2016)

*AW: Evinrude Etec oder Suzuki*

Also grundsätzlich sagt man, 2-Takter haben mehr "Bums"! Und eigentlich einen Gewichtsvorteil, wobei die 2 scheinbar gleich schwer sind wenn ich mich nicht verkuckt habe. Die Frage ist ob du Bock hast Öl mitzuschleppen, bzw. das bei Bedarf aufzufüllen. Hat der E-Tec nen externen oder internen Öltank? Emissionstechnisch gibts da auch keine großen Unterschiede mehr, der E-TEC hat sogar ne Bodenseezulassung.


----------



## pat700toc (14. März 2016)

*AW: Evinrude Etec oder Suzuki*

Jo sind beide gleich schwer. Der hat einen internen Öltank. Ich habe selber auch einen 30 PS E ETc und bin eigentlich mega zufrieden. Aber mit dem neuen Boot soll es auch mal was weiter rausgehen falls nötig. Also zuverlässigkeit steht ganz oben....
Ich habe den aktuellen Motor jetzt ein halbes Jahr und hab ihn echt getreten....macht keine Mucken oder sonstiges...
Aber man liest halt auch oft das viele sich unsicher fühlen...|uhoh:


----------



## Philipp_do (14. März 2016)

*AW: Evinrude Etec oder Suzuki*

Fahre selber nen e-etc, vergiss das mit dem Öl mitschleppen, der Tank wo das rein kommt reicht für ne komplette Saison, die verbrauchen so wenig...

Grüsse Philipp


----------



## pat700toc (14. März 2016)

*AW: Evinrude Etec oder Suzuki*



Philipp_do schrieb:


> Fahre selber nen e-etc, vergiss das mit dem Öl mitschleppen, der Tank wo das rein kommt reicht für ne komplette Saison, die verbrauchen so wenig...
> 
> Grüsse Philipp


Wieviel PS hast du? 

Gesendet von meinem SM-G920F mit Tapatalk


----------



## gründler (14. März 2016)

*AW: Evinrude Etec oder Suzuki*

Moin

Wenn ich die Wahl hätte nicht den Suzi.

Gib mal bei youtube Evinrude E Tec ein und guck dir mal die Vergleichsvideos gegen andere Motoren an.

Das gleiche kannst du auch mit anderen Marken tun,auch wenn nicht alle Videos das erklären was man wissen will.Manche zeigen sehr gut wer wo was usw.

Groß zu was raten wird die hier wahrscheinlich eh kaum jemand,aber wenn ich die Wahl hätte kämen vor dem Suzuki noch nen paar andere Marken.Nun fragst du dich warum nicht Suzuki,ohne sie schlecht reden zu wollen,aber man hört nicht immer gutes von neueren 4t Suzi Ab's und die Eigner die ich so kenne,lassen auch nicht unbedingt gute Worte da.

zb. Suzi am Heck = Freude weg. 

Aber das sieht eh jeder anders,der eine schwört darauf der andere darauf,ich würd für mich Evinrude E Tec nehmen.

#h


----------



## Frank aus Lev (14. März 2016)

*AW: Evinrude Etec oder Suzuki*

Ich möchte mir im kommenden Jahr einen kaufen (allerdings 80 oder 90 PS) und werde diesen Trööt mal verfolgen.
Also ich tendiere schwer zu einem E-Tec.
Hier wurde ja fast alles schon gesagt, aber die Folgekosten wie Inspektion sind natürlich auch um einiges Günstiger.
Ich sehe den E-Tec immer in Holland und bin immer wieder Begeistert. An meinem Alten Boot hatte ich einen 60 PS Mercury 4 Takt, da hatte ich Probleme bei einem 40 PS E-Tec dran zu bleiben. Bootsgröße war gleich.


----------



## pat700toc (14. März 2016)

*AW: Evinrude Etec oder Suzuki*



Frank aus Lev schrieb:


> Ich möchte mir im kommenden Jahr einen kaufen (allerdings 80 oder 90 PS) und werde diesen Trööt mal verfolgen.
> Also ich tendiere schwer zu einem E-Tec.
> Hier wurde ja fast alles schon gesagt, aber die Folgekosten wie Inspektion sind natürlich auch um einiges Günstiger.
> Ich sehe den E-Tec immer in Holland und bin immer wieder Begeistert. An meinem Alten Boot hatte ich einen 60 PS Mercury 4 Takt, da hatte ich Probleme bei einem 40 PS E-Tec dran zu bleiben. Bootsgröße war gleich.


Boot war 4.50 m und 251kg leer

Gesendet von meinem SM-G920F mit Tapatalk


----------



## Frank aus Lev (14. März 2016)

*AW: Evinrude Etec oder Suzuki*

Meins hatt so ungefähr 500 gewogen und ich kam auf circa 40 Km/h.
Hängt aber auch viel von der Rumpfform und Schraube ab.


----------



## tomsen83 (14. März 2016)

*AW: Evinrude Etec oder Suzuki*

Ich würde das auch und insbesondere vom Service- und Händlernetz in meiner Nähe abhängig machen. Ich weiß, dass viele sich nur ungerne an die eTec-Modelle dranmachen und was bringt dir ein Motor, den du für den Service erst 100km durch die Gegend karren musst? 
Mal ganz davon abgesehen, dass es bei Bootswerkstätten ähnlich wie bei Kfz-Werkstätten ist: Find mal ne Vertrauenswürdige


----------



## pat700toc (14. März 2016)

*AW: Evinrude Etec oder Suzuki*

Ja. Aber ich hätte da einen der ist 11km weg von mir. Das ist nicht das Problem. Oh man. Ich weiß echt nicht weiter

Gesendet von meinem SM-G920F mit Tapatalk


----------



## Don-Machmut (14. März 2016)

*AW: Evinrude Etec oder Suzuki*

moinsen 

also ich würde keinen e-tec kaufen und fahren ....
selber preis selbes Gewicht usw. gut der  e-tec ist ziemlich Wartungs arm gegenüber dem Suzuki für das Geld kaufst aber immer TCW III extra 
Das ein Zweitakter mehr Bumms hat als ein Viertakt Motor ist totaler quatsch ps bleibt ps #h

Ich fahre einen DF60A ist ja der selbe Motor wie der 40 ps ( bloß offen ) und bin sehr zufrieden damit #6 Sparsamer im Verbrauch geht es wohl fast nicht mehr und die ruhige Laufkultur ist auch Bombe ...
man hört und liest über jeden Motortyp gutes und schlechtes |kopfkrat
letztlich ist es ne Glaubens Frage :m und Vor allem vom Service.....


----------



## volkerm (14. März 2016)

*AW: Evinrude Etec oder Suzuki*

Der Zweitakter hat aufgrund seines Funktionsprinzips mehr Drehmoment und ein aggressiveres Ansprechverhalten als ein Viertakt- Sauger.


----------



## pat700toc (14. März 2016)

*AW: Evinrude Etec oder Suzuki*



volkerm schrieb:


> Der Zweitakter hat aufgrund seines Funktionsprinzips mehr Drehmoment und ein aggressiveres Ansprechverhalten als ein Viertakt- Sauger.


So ist es. Ich kann es bestätigen! Mein 30iger hat einen neuen 40iger Yamaha liegen lassen. Aber sowas von.

Gesendet von meinem SM-G920F mit Tapatalk


----------



## Dorschbremse (14. März 2016)

*AW: Evinrude Etec oder Suzuki*



pat700toc schrieb:


> So ist es. Ich kann es bestätigen! Mein 30iger hat einen neuen 40iger Yamaha liegen lassen. Aber sowas von.
> 
> Gesendet von meinem SM-G920F mit Tapatalk



Am gleichen Boot? Mit einer aufs Boot abgestimmten Schraube? 

Wer einfach den Standardprop drauflässt,  vermiest sich einiges 

Zur Ursprungsfrage- Ich würde es vom Servicenetz / der Werkstatt abhängig machen,  welchen Motor ich anschaffe. In dieser PS - Klasse kann man noch nicht Performanceverlust im direkten Vergleich sprechen,  eher von geringfügigen Unterschieden. 
Zuverlässig sind im Prinzip beide.

Der Hinweis zur Ölklasse TCW3 stimmt nicht bei allen Etec- Modellen - manche benötigen ein spezielles Öl nach Freigabe (ich glaube XD100)


----------



## Chips (14. März 2016)

*AW: Evinrude Etec oder Suzuki*

Hallo,

habe mir letztes Jahr einen neuen 70 PS Suzi gekauft, war im 
Sommer 3 Wochen mit in Norge, ist gut gelaufen und sparsam.

Nach 2 Wochen ging der Motor aber am schalthebel nicht mehr runterzutrimmen, musste immer ins Heck und direkt am Motor
auf den Knopf drücken.

Nach dem Urlaub zur Erstwartung in die Werkstatt und die fehlende Trimmung bemängelt, der Meister drückt auf den Knopf am Schalthebel und.......der Motor trimmt runter,
funktioniert wieder.
Aber ein blödes Gefühl bleibt doch.

Ansonsten bin ich von der neuen Multtifunktionsanzeige beim
Suzuki begeistert, ist wie beim Bordcomputer im Auto.

Fahrtzeit, Verbrauch (l/h) und Tagesgesamtverbrauch in Litern. Sehr interessant#6.

Was allerdings echt nervt ist ein extrem lauter Warnton,
jedesmal wenn du den Motor startest, Tinnitus lässt grüssen.

Chips


----------



## volkerm (14. März 2016)

*AW: Evinrude Etec oder Suzuki*

Ich habe am Ebro mal ein Bass-Boat mit E-tec 225 gefahren. Da gab es kein "Ins Gleiten kommen". Das Drehmoment hat das Boot sofort aus dem Wasser gehoben. Vmax 115 km/h. Das macht süchtig, zumal die Soundkulisse auch noch passt.


----------



## Gelöschtes Mitglied 150887 (14. März 2016)

*AW: Evinrude Etec oder Suzuki*

Ich habe mich auch für einen Zweitakter entschieden und würde das auch wieder machen.

Ich habe mir angesehen was die Motoren kosten, und welche Zulassungen si e haben. Die Solas Zulassung war mir ein wichtiger Hinweis, denn was für die Berufsschiffahrt und Rettungswesen taugt, ist auch gut genug für mich.

Ich habe mich dann für Tohatsu entschieden, sind in der Regel preiswert zu bekommen.


----------



## 50er-Jäger (15. März 2016)

*AW: Evinrude Etec oder Suzuki*



Testudo schrieb:


> Ich habe mich auch für einen Zweitakter entschieden und würde das auch wieder machen.
> 
> Ich habe mir angesehen was die Motoren kosten, und welche Zulassungen si e haben. Die Solas Zulassung war mir ein wichtiger Hinweis, denn was für die Berufsschiffahrt und Rettungswesen taugt, ist auch gut genug für mich.
> 
> Ich habe mich dann für Tohatsu entschieden, sind in der Regel preiswert zu bekommen.


 

Wenn man danach geht, wo welche Motoren genutzt werden denke ich würdest du beim Angelboot am Suzi kleben bleiben, schaue dir die gesamte teamboddenangeln Flotte an-Suzuki, die Privateigner vieler Boote am Bodden-Suzuki-siehe Don-Machmut....
Ich habe mir auch ein Boot bestellt und aufgrund der oben genannten Punkte mich für den 70er Suzi entschieden, denn die fahren dort oben das gesamte Jahr, bei plus 40Grad und bei Minus 10 Grad los zum fischen, das einzige was sie aufhält ist festes Wasser! Und würde es dort Probleme geben, würde ich sagen, stattet man keine gesamte Bootsflotte mit Suzukimotoren aus, wenn diese nicht zuverlässig sind-denn das müssen sie schon sein, wenn man mit Gästen auch raus auf die Ostsee zum Lachsangeln fährt!


----------



## pat700toc (15. März 2016)

*AW: Evinrude Etec oder Suzuki*

Muss man den Motor eigentlich auch warm fahren? Also ne E Tec meine ich. Habe gerade mal mit nem Suzuki Händler gesprochen. Er meinte die 4 Takter sollte man gerade im Winter min. 15min warm fahren......stimmt das?

Gesendet von meinem SM-G920F mit Tapatalk


----------



## Don-Machmut (15. März 2016)

*AW: Evinrude Etec oder Suzuki*

ja ist wie beim Auto auch man sollte den Motor immer Bissel warm laufen lassen  .. meiner läuft im Sommer und im Winter immer erst fünf Minuten warm bevor ich ablege ...... ich würde auch dem Zweitakter nicht gleich bei minus 10grad die Sporen geben |kopfkrat

für Mich gibt es nichts besseres als den Suzuki ...der Läuft bei mir im Jahr 100 Betriebsstunden oder mehr |rolleyes hab mal durchgerechnet hab nen Durchschnittsverbrauch  von 6,6l die Stunde am 5m Boot :g

davon abgesehen sollte man auch sein Boot immer ausreichend motorisieren ..damit der Motor in Gleitfahrt nicht immer volle Rille laufen muss ...schon den Verschleiß Frist einem nicht die Haare vom Kopf und erhöht die Lebensdauer #t


----------



## A-tom-2 (15. März 2016)

*AW: Evinrude Etec oder Suzuki*



pat700toc schrieb:


> ich habe mir gerade einen Traum erfüllt und habe ein Alumacraft Escape 145 mit Pinnensteuerung gekauft.
> 
> Jetzt kommt die große Frage: Welchen Motor soll ich dazu kaufen? Es kommen nur 2 in Frage.
> Evinrude E Tec 40 PS
> Suzuki 40 PS



Mal abgesehen von der Motoren-Marke oder 2/4-Takt
Willst du wirklich 40Ps mit Pinne fahren? Da würde ich auf jeden Fall noch einen Lenkungsdämpfer verbauen.

Viele Grüße
Niels


----------



## pat700toc (15. März 2016)

*AW: Evinrude Etec oder Suzuki*



A-tom-2 schrieb:


> Mal abgesehen von der Motoren-Marke oder 2/4-Takt
> Willst du wirklich 40Ps mit Pinne fahren? Da würde ich auf jeden Fall noch einen Lenkungsdämpfer verbauen.
> 
> Viele Grüße
> Niels


Wieso Lenkunsdämpfer? Habe Freunde die fahren 70PS mit Pinne  Alles super[emoji1] 

Gesendet von meinem SM-G920F mit Tapatalk


----------



## Nibor67 (15. März 2016)

*AW: Evinrude Etec oder Suzuki*

darf ich fragen wo der Nachteil bei höheren Ps mit Pinne den du beschrieben hast? Habe ein Lundboot mit 70 PS und Pinne bin nicht ganz zufrieden weil das Teil ne Koppelstange gleicht.


----------



## A-tom-2 (15. März 2016)

*AW: Evinrude Etec oder Suzuki*



Nibor67 schrieb:


> darf ich fragen wo der Nachteil bei höheren Ps mit Pinne den du beschrieben hast?...


Hallo,
den Nachteil leistungsstarke/schwere Motoren mit Pinne zu fahren sehe ich erstens in der Sitzposition. Die Pinne ist recht lang und damit sind Lenkeinschläge nicht komfortabel.
Zweitens sind die auftretenden Kräfte nicht zu unterschätzen und drittens ist es gerade im Wellengang nicht so sicher, da man sich nur mit einer Hand festhalten kann, während mit der anderen der Motor dirigiert werden muss. 
Ohne Wellengang sicher alles kein Problem aber gerade mit der Welle von hinten oder schräg von hinten, wenn das Boot ins Wellental surft, finde ich ein Steuer angenehmer/sicherer.

Viele Grüße
Niels

PS: Vielleicht könnten sich mal diejenigen äußern, die so große Motoren mit Pinne auf der Ostsee fahren.


----------



## Nibor67 (15. März 2016)

*AW: Evinrude Etec oder Suzuki*

Ich weiß nicht ob ich das hier jetzt aufführen darf weil es ja ein Treadh von Pat 700 toc ist aber ihr hab hier ein interessante Sache aufgebracht.Bei hohen Wellengang fahr ich ausschließlich im Stehen weil die Lenkung nicht einfach ist durch die lange Pinne.Gibt es da vielleicht kürzere Lenkstangen,habe auch noch den Ganghebel auf dem Teil im sitzen ist es auch vom Stuhl schon nicht einfach zumindestens schnell eine Kurve zu erledigen sollte man der Überlegung bedenken wobei man so oder so ne 90 Gradwendung nicht machen kann wegen den Lenkanschlag.Gibt mal ne Info was ein Lenkungsdämpfer ist.Danke euch für ne Info.


----------



## angel-daddy (15. März 2016)

*AW: Evinrude Etec oder Suzuki*

Hi,
ich kann dir anbieten demnächst eine Probefahrt mit einem 40´ er E-tec mit Pinne zu machen. Wir haben uns letztes Jahr so einen gegönnt und sind begeistert. Kaarst ist ja nicht wirklich weit weg von mir......
An unserem Schlauchboot vorher hatten wir einen 15 PS Suzuki. Der hat uns allerdings auch nie im Stich gelassen.

VG Martin


----------



## pat700toc (16. März 2016)

*AW: Evinrude Etec oder Suzuki*



angel-daddy schrieb:


> Hi,
> ich kann dir anbieten demnächst eine Probefahrt mit einem 40´ er E-tec mit Pinne zu machen. Wir haben uns letztes Jahr so einen gegönnt und sind begeistert. Kaarst ist ja nicht wirklich weit weg von mir......
> An unserem Schlauchboot vorher hatten wir einen 15 PS Suzuki. Der hat uns allerdings auch nie im Stich gelassen.
> 
> VG Martin


Hey, das sehr nett aber leider muss ich den schon diese Woche bestellen.... Wie ist der Verbrauch denn ungefähr?  Und wurde auf das XD100 Öl umgestellt?  Wie IST da der Verbrauch mittlerweile? [emoji1] 

Gesendet von meinem SM-G920F mit Tapatalk


----------



## angel-daddy (16. März 2016)

*AW: Evinrude Etec oder Suzuki*

Hi,
was der genau verbraucht kann ich nicht sagen. Er ist auf XD 100 umgestellt. 
Wir haben uns zusätzlich eine Anzeige mit Betriebsstunden und Drehzahl anbringen lassen. Der Evinrude hat ja einen Trollingmodus, damit kannst du schön sehen, wenn du die Drehzahl um 50 rpm hoch oder runter stellst.

VG Martin


----------



## pat700toc (16. März 2016)

*AW: Evinrude Etec oder Suzuki*



angel-daddy schrieb:


> Hi,
> was der genau verbraucht kann ich nicht sagen. Er ist auf XD 100 umgestellt.
> Wir haben uns zusätzlich eine Anzeige mit Betriebsstunden und Drehzahl anbringen lassen. Der Evinrude hat ja einen Trollingmodus, damit kannst du schön sehen, wenn du die Drehzahl um 50 rpm hoch oder runter stellst.
> 
> VG Martin


Wie kann man den umstellen lassen? 
Hat jeder 40PS diesen Trolling Modus? Hast du Powertrimm? 
Könntest du vielleicht 1-2 Bilder von der Pinne machen?

Gesendet von meinem SM-G920F mit Tapatalk


----------



## siluro 1211 (16. März 2016)

*AW: Evinrude Etec oder Suzuki*

Ich hatte schon in den letzten 20 Jahren Mercury, Yamaha, Honda!


Mein derzeitiger Suzuki DF 90 ist definitiv der beste Motor den ich bisher hatte.  Das schon 4 Jahre lang!!


Ich find die vergleiche immer toll! Ich hab den stehen lassen...!
Ein Vergleich kann nur unter 100 Prozent gleichen Bedingungen stattfinden (Boot, Motor, Schraube, Gewicht....).


Zumal ich den Sinn nicht verstehe? Ich will zum fischen, und keine Rennen fahren...!


Gruß Mike


----------



## mr-echolot (16. März 2016)

*AW: Evinrude Etec oder Suzuki*



A-tom-2 schrieb:


> Hallo,
> den Nachteil leistungsstarke/schwere Motoren mit Pinne zu fahren sehe ich erstens in der Sitzposition. Die Pinne ist recht lang und damit sind Lenkeinschläge nicht komfortabel.
> Zweitens sind die auftretenden Kräfte nicht zu unterschätzen und drittens ist es gerade im Wellengang nicht so sicher, da man sich nur mit einer Hand festhalten kann, während mit der anderen der Motor dirigiert werden muss.
> Ohne Wellengang sicher alles kein Problem aber gerade mit der Welle von hinten oder schräg von hinten, wenn das Boot ins Wellental surft, finde ich ein Steuer angenehmer/sicherer.
> ...



Ich habe einen 50 PS 2 Takter auch eine Saison mit Pinne gefahren,habe mir aber danach eine Teleflexlenkung eingebaut und Fahre somit entspannter und schon wie im vorigen Posting erklärt,angenehmeres Fahren und besseren Sitzkomfort.
Aber Jeder ,wie Er möchte..

 Gr. mr-echolot


----------



## gründler (16. März 2016)

*AW: Evinrude Etec oder Suzuki*



siluro 1211 schrieb:


> Ich find die vergleiche immer toll! Ich hab den stehen lassen...!
> Ein Vergleich kann nur unter 100 Prozent gleichen Bedingungen stattfinden (Boot, Motor, Schraube, Gewicht....).


 
https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Rfm64xkRU3o

Ab min 4.38min finden wir diese bedingungen.

Oder hier
https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=BoA4Ij-h81c

#h


----------



## Philipp_do (16. März 2016)

*AW: Evinrude Etec oder Suzuki*

Hallo zusammen,
ich fahre einen 25 PS E-TEc , soweit bin ich total zufrieden. Jetzt habe ich bei dem nächsten Händler vor Ort angefragt was mich die Wartung kostet, und er veranschlagt 595,00€ plus Zündkerzen |bigeyes|bigeyes|bigeyes|bigeyes . Da bin ich rückwärts vom Stuhl gefallen. 

Kann mir jemand nen Fachhändler / Werkstatt in der Nähe Dortmund empfehlen? ich fahre lieber ne Stunden als das ich da über 600€ für abdrücke. Finde das doch recht übertrieben.

Grüße


----------



## pat700toc (16. März 2016)

*AW: Evinrude Etec oder Suzuki*



Philipp_do schrieb:


> Hallo zusammen,
> ich fahre einen 25 PS E-TEc , soweit bin ich total zufrieden. Jetzt habe ich bei dem nächsten Händler vor Ort angefragt was mich die Wartung kostet, und er veranschlagt 595,00€ plus Zündkerzen |bigeyes|bigeyes|bigeyes|bigeyes . Da bin ich rückwärts vom Stuhl gefallen.
> 
> Kann mir jemand nen Fachhändler / Werkstatt in der Nähe Dortmund empfehlen? ich fahre lieber ne Stunden als das ich da über 600€ für abdrücke. Finde das doch recht übertrieben.
> ...


Hast du zufällig beim TemaMarine nachgefragt? ???

Gesendet von meinem SM-G920F mit Tapatalk


----------



## Philipp_do (16. März 2016)

*AW: Evinrude Etec oder Suzuki*

Jop so ist es


----------



## pat700toc (16. März 2016)

*AW: Evinrude Etec oder Suzuki*



Philipp_do schrieb:


> Jop so ist es


Kannst du vergessen. Der weigert sich praktisch diese Motoren zu warten. Das ist Wucher!  Geh bei Evinrude auf die Seite und mach die händlersuche. Wartung kostet ca. 230Euro

Gesendet von meinem SM-G920F mit Tapatalk


----------



## 50er-Jäger (16. März 2016)

*AW: Evinrude Etec oder Suzuki*



gründler schrieb:


> https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Rfm64xkRU3o
> 
> Ab min 4.38min finden wir diese bedingungen.
> 
> ...


 

Ja da sieht man welchen Motor man wählen muss um die entscheidenden 2 Sekunden schneller am Spot zu sein#6


----------



## Philipp_do (16. März 2016)

*AW: Evinrude Etec oder Suzuki*



50er-Jäger schrieb:


> Ja da sieht man welchen Motor man wählen muss um die entscheidenden 2 Sekunden schneller am Spot zu sein#6




#q:vik::vik::vik: Wenn man sonst keine sorgen hat flööööööt


----------



## pat700toc (16. März 2016)

*AW: Evinrude Etec oder Suzuki*

Entscheidung ist gefallen.....Ich habe mich für den Evinrude entschieden

Gesendet von meinem SM-G920F mit Tapatalk


----------



## pat700toc (23. April 2016)

*AW: Evinrude Etec oder Suzuki*

https://www.mybait.de/springfield-motorhalter-support-kit-deluxe

Gesendet von meinem SM-G920F mit Tapatalk


----------



## Gelöschtes Mitglied 150887 (23. April 2016)

*AW: Evinrude Etec oder Suzuki*

also ich habe ein Kantholz zwischen geklemmt, damit es nicht abhanden kommt ist es mit einem Straps am Motor gesichert. Und das hält. 

Kostenersparnis ca 118 Euro


----------

